# Cinebench 11.5 Test mit einem 3GHz Sandy Bridge



## XE85 (18. September 2010)

In einer News von CB ist auch ein Cinebench 11.5 Wert einer Vorserien Sandy Bridge CPU aufgetaucht. Die CPU läuft mit 3GHz und hat HT - der Turbo ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit inaktiv da die CPU ein früheres Stepping hat als die von Anandtech für einen ausfühlichen Test verwendete CPU, welche bekanntlich ebenfalls ohne Turbo lief. CB schreibt in dieser News das die SBs vor allem durch den höheren Takt und den besseren Turbo schneller sind und nicht durch die IPC - man bezieht sich bei dieser Aussage auf den Cinebench Wert der nicht höher ist als bei einem i7-870. Was CB aber offensichtlich übersehen hat ist das beim Test mit dem SB Prototyp nur Win XP in der 32bit Variante verwendet wurde (zu sehen auf dem Screenshot), eine derartigen Wert erreicht man mit einem 870 aber nur unter 64bit. .

Aus dem HWLuxx hab ich (User) vergleichswerte unter 32bit:

i7-950 @ 3GHz: 4,88Punkte
PII X4 @ 3GHz: 3,26Punkte

der SB Prototyp erreicht 5,57 Punkte und ist damit bei gleichem Takt 15% schneller als der i7-950, folglich ist auch die IPC um etwa 15% höher, eher etwas mehr da der 950 den Vorteil des Tripple Channel Interfaces nutzen kann. Der Vorsprung gegenüber dem Phenom II beträgt stattliche 42%.

Alles in allem hat der SB entgegen dem CB News Artikel doch eine um 15% höhere IPC als der Nehalem/Westmere. Der um etwa 400MHz höhere Takt gegenüber den Vorgänger Nehalem/Westmere CPUs und der verbesserte Turbo dürfte den Vorsprung der Serienmodell die ja alle mit >3GHz laufen sollen noch deutlich vergrößern.

mfg

Quelle: ?Sandy Bridge?: Schneller vor allem dank Takt & Turbo? - 18.09.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Eiche (18. September 2010)

CPU-Z Validator 3.1
6,16 Xcpu

@4kern 3ghz XCpu 3.40


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2010)

und was genau soll uns deine CPUz Validierung sagen? - Es geht um Quadcores @ 3GHz und nicht um übertaktete 6Kerner

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. September 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob Sandy-Bridge es schafft in Games...Videorendering etc...die i7er zu schlagen...Spiele wären für mich am wichtigsten zu wissen wobei ich es nicht glaube.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. September 2010)

Der CB Artikel ist echt ein Tiefpunkt.
Na ja man kann ja nicht immer top sein.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob Sandy-Bridge es schafft in Games...Videorendering etc...die i7er zu schlagen...Spiele wären für mich am wichtigsten zu wissen wobei ich es nicht glaube.



das problem ist halt das man die Leistungsreserven aktueller CPUs mit aktuellen GPUs sehr oft nicht wirklich nutzen kann da die GPU limtiert (von Multi GPU mal abgesehn) - mal sehen wies mit SB + HD6870 (oder wie auch immer das Single GPU Topmodell der HD6xxx heisst) aussehn wird, ob man das potential das die SB CPUs offenbar haben werden auch in der Praxis nutzen kann

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (18. September 2010)

Naja da man mit nem Boxed ja schon mit einem (selktierten) vorserien Modell, die 4.9GHz erreicht hat, sollten unter WaKü 6GHz mit einem guten Modell möglich sein, also ordentlich vorsprung taktmäßig und das bei einer 15% höheren ipc.
Respekt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2010)

*@ XE85*

Mit jeder neuen GPU-Gen haben flotte CPUs mehr Luft, sich abzusetzen. Sieht man ja sehr schön an Nehalem vs. Yorkfield vs. Deneb.


----------



## Explosiv (18. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> i7-950 @ 3GHz: 4,88Punkte
> PII X4 @ 3GHz: 3,26Punkte





> Ein 3 GHz schneller „Sandy Bridge“ mit vier Kernen und acht Threads agiert im aktuellen Cinebench 11.5 auf der Höhe eines Core i7-960.



Find ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, hätte da schon etwas mehr erwartet. Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Phenom II noch in 45nm gefertigt wird, der SB aber eine CPU mit neuer?! Architektur und kleinerem Fertigungsprozess ist, ist das Ergebnis ja nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei, aber auch nicht schlecht. 

Naja, abwarten...



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GaAm3r (18. September 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ XE85*
> 
> Mit jeder neuen GPU-Gen haben flotte CPUs mehr Luft, sich abzusetzen. Sieht man ja sehr schön an Nehalem vs. Yorkfield vs. Deneb.



Der Fachmann kommt und ich versteh nur Bahnhof


----------



## Gast1111 (18. September 2010)

@GAm3r Er meint, das mit jeder neuen Gpugeneration die starken CPUs mehr Luft zwischen ie schwächeren bringen können, da Spiele ja GPU limitier sind.


----------



## GaAm3r (18. September 2010)

Achso.

Das Spiele GPU Abhängig sind ist ja klar 
Graphics PU = Spiele


----------



## Eiche (18. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Der Fachmann kommt und ich versteh nur Bahnhof


d.h. das neue Grafikkarten mit schnelleren CPU's ach mehr FPS bedeutet


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> i7-950 @ 3GHz: 4,88Punkte
> PII X4 @ 3GHz: 3,26Punkte





zeffer schrieb:


> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> 6,16 Xcpu
> @4kern 3ghz XCpu 3.40



Ein PII hat 4C/4T ein i7 hat 4C/8T genau wie Sandy, da ist der Vergleich mit PII X6 schon korrekt, denn 6C/6T da fehlen immer noch 2T gegenüber Intel damit dieser Test gleich wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2010)

1C ist aber ungleich 1T.


----------



## Pyroplan (19. September 2010)

Trotzdem sollte man den 6-kerner mit SB vergleichen, oder SB auf 4C/4T beschränken. 

Es wurde mal erwähnt das SMT ca. 25% vom echten Kern leiste. somit ist der 4C/8T perfekt mit dem 6Kerner zu vergleichen. Zumal es auch vom Preis her eher gleich sein dürfte dann.
Würd mich dann interessieren wass der 6er mit 3ghz schafft. glaub nen kumpel hatte 4,9 gehabt. 

Somit wäre er auf der höhe vom getesteten i7. Was meiner Meinung nach akzeptabel ist. 
Ist nur die Frage ob Bulldozer dem SB die Stirn bieten kann.
ich bin da noch optimistisch, wobei SB doch stärker wird als gedacht.

spannung pur


----------



## belle (19. September 2010)

@Pyroplan
Finde ich auch vollkommen gerecht, 4 Kerne / 8 Threads vs. 6 Kerne / 6 Threads. Im Endeffekt zählt für die meisten Kunden das P/L Verhältnis und auch da müsste man den 6er von AMD mit dazuzählen.


----------



## 3-way (19. September 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Der CB Artikel ist echt ein Tiefpunkt.
> Na ja man kann ja nicht immer top sein.


YouTube - Wutrede Rudi Völler


----------



## Chrisch (19. September 2010)

belle schrieb:


> @Pyroplan
> Finde ich auch vollkommen gerecht, 4 Kerne / 8 Threads vs. 6 Kerne / 6 Threads. Im Endeffekt zählt für die meisten Kunden das P/L Verhältnis und auch da müsste man den 6er von AMD mit dazuzählen.


Haha, super...

Und wenn dann irgendwann wieder vergleichstest bzgl. des Verbrauchs etc. kommen wird gemeckert warum man nen 4C vs. nen 6C testet 

Aber naja, ich glaube nicht das sich nen SB vor nen PII X6 verstecken muss 

Btw nen PII X6 1055T @ def. Takt (2.8GHz) kommt in der *64Bit* Version auf ~5 Punkte, das sind aber immernoch ~0.6 Punkte weniger als nen 3GHz SB mit einer *32Bit* Version


----------



## Pyroplan (19. September 2010)

ich bin generell dafür dass man den X6 gegen den i7 antreten lässt
und den i3/i5 gegen X3/X4

und wenn ich mir jetzt ne neue CPU anschaffen würd, dann wäre es eindeutig der x6 1070t oder der 1050er wegen dem preis, OC möglichkeit auf ~4GHz und den 6 kernen.
 1. weil spiele in Zukunft 6 kerne unterstützen werden (und versucht nicht erst zu widersprechen, die diskussion gabs schon vor 3-4 jahren als ich mir den Q6600 gekauft hab, wo der schlecht gemacht wurde und nun immer noch genug leistung zum zocken hat, wo die 2-kern-käufer schon aufrüsten mussten teilw. bei höchsten einstellungen)
und 2. weil ich auch render und die i7 high end modelle zu teuer sind. und der 6kerner von intel sowieso^^

wenn ich nen sparsamen htpc bauen würde, wäre da nen via/amd neo drinne, oder je nach benötigter leistung nen i3 oder i5 da diese sehr sparsam sind.

und das SB schneller als der X6 ist sollte klar sein, da der X6 gebaut wurde, um Nehalem einheit zu gebieten, was er teilw. schafft, erst recht wenn man sich den Preis ansieht.
Und leider muss der X6 noch solange für Vergleiche herhalten bis AMD Bulldozer launcht, was leider noch bisschen dauert. Ich denke das könnte nen knappes match werden. Je nachdem wie man die AMD news zu BD interpretiert. freu mich da schon auf den kampf 8("halb-")kerne  vs 6kerne/12 threads.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. September 2010)

Dass AMD bei gleichem Takt und gleicher Kernanzahl schwächer sein dürfte, ist keine große Überraschung. Deshalb setzt man bei AMD wohl auch auf einen hohen Takt und viele Kerne. 

AMD muss CPUs mit weniger Geld herstellen, weil man CPUs günstiger verkaufen musste, weil man die CPUs mit weniger Geld herstellen musste, weil [Endlosschleife] ...  So wird man wohl auch den Vierkern-BD mit 3 GHz günstiger verkaufen als einen Vierkern-SB mit 3 GHz, sodass der AMD-Prozzi wieder ein ordentliches P/L-Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Mr.Korky (19. September 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Dass AMD bei gleichem Takt und gleicher Kernanzahl schwächer sein dürfte, ist keine große Überraschung. Deshalb setzt man bei AMD wohl auch auf einen hohen Takt und viele Kerne.
> 
> AMD muss CPUs mit weniger Geld herstellen, weil man CPUs günstiger verkaufen musste, weil man die CPUs mit weniger Geld herstellen musste, weil [Endlosschleife] ...  So wird man wohl auch den Vierkern-BD mit 3 GHz günstiger verkaufen als einen Vierkern-SB mit 3 GHz, sodass der AMD-Prozzi wieder ein r fordentliches P/L-Verhältnis hat.



jepp!
aber mal abwarten wen die dinnger final sind


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

Nur das Intel ja mit SB den höheren max Takt hat, oder habt ihr die News mit dem auf fast 5GHz und Boxedkühler übertakteten SB nicht gelesen, da kann ja selbst AMD (die sich so oder so nicht sehr gut takten lassen) nicht mithalten.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (19. September 2010)

Dann wird AMD im riesigen Enthusiasten-Markt ihre gewaltigen Marktanteile verlieren, tragisch.


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ein PII hat 4C/4T ein i7 hat 4C/8T genau wie Sandy, da ist der Vergleich mit PII X6 schon korrekt, denn 6C/6T da fehlen immer noch 2T gegenüber Intel damit dieser Test gleich wäre.



HT ist ein Feature das intel CPUs nunmal haben, und wie gesagt wurde ist C != T. Ein vergleich 4 Kerner vs 6 Kerner in sachen IPC, und nur das ist bei Vorserienmodellen sinnvoll, ist völliger Humbug.

Später, in Tests wo es darum geht wie viel FPS(oder was auch immer) man für den € bekommt sieht das anders aus - sollte da ein SB 4Kerner preislich gleich liegen wie ein AMD 6 Kerner wäre ein vergleich natürlich angebracht. 

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> HT ist ein Feature das intel CPUs nunmal haben, und wie gesagt wurde ist C != T. Ein vergleich 4 Kerner vs 6 Kerner in sachen IPC, und nur das ist bei Vorserienmodellen sinnvoll, ist völliger Humbug.
> 
> Später, in Tests wo es darum geht wie viel FPS(oder was auch immer) man für den € bekommt sieht das anders auch - sollte da ein SB 4Kerner preislich gleich liegen wie ein AMD 6 Kerner wäre ein vergleich natürlich angebracht.
> 
> mfg



Ich sehe das nicht anders...mich interessiert einfach nur die reine Spieleleistung...und wenn dann ein 1 Kerner schneller als ein 8 Kerner wär würde meine Wahl natürlich auf den ersteren fallen.


----------



## belle (19. September 2010)

Sind auf einmal alle hier pro Intel bzw. HT, nur weil gerade mal ein Game erschienen ist, was aus HT einen Nutzen zieht (Ruse)? Und JA, 4 virtuelle Kerne kann man sehr wohl gegen 2 Echte antreten lassen.
Abgesehen davon, Grafikkarten werden doch auch in Preisklassen unterteilt, warum macht man das nicht auch bei CPUs? Weil Intel dann komplett versagen würde außer in der High-End Klasse, oder was?!

EDIT: Ein X6 unter 64Bit hat nur 0,6 Punkte weniger als ein SandyBridge unter 32Bit? Ist doch prima!



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Dann wird AMD im riesigen Enthusiasten-Markt ihre gewaltigen Marktanteile verlieren, tragisch.



Genau!!


----------



## Pyroplan (19. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> HT ist ein Feature das intel CPUs nunmal haben, und wie gesagt wurde ist C != T. Ein vergleich 4 Kerner vs 6 Kerner in sachen IPC, und nur das ist bei Vorserienmodellen sinnvoll, ist völliger Humbug.
> 
> Später, in Tests wo es darum geht wie viel FPS(oder was auch immer) man für den € bekommt sieht das anders aus - sollte da ein SB 4Kerner preislich gleich liegen wie ein AMD 6 Kerner wäre ein vergleich natürlich angebracht.
> 
> mfg



Wenn du alles gelesen hättest, dann hättest du auch noch gelesen, dass ich mich auch auf die Preisklasse bezogen habe, warum man diese vergleichen sollte.

und die IPC ist doch egal?! Es ist nur die Gesamtleistung bei Anwendungen/Spielen wichtig die rüberkommt in Kombination mit Stromverbrauch und Preis


----------



## xeonsys (19. September 2010)

hier mal 3 videos.



> Intel demos Sandy Bridge running at 4.9GHz
> YouTube - Intel demos Sandy Bridge running at 4.9GHz
> 
> Intel Sandy Bridge performance at IDF 2010 - Video Conversation
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2010)

*@ Pyroplan*

Die IPC ist ein Faktor, der die Höhe des Takts und der Spannung beeinflusst und damit auch die Leistungsaufnahme und ergo Performance pro Watt.


----------



## Eiche (19. September 2010)

das stimmt auch aber ich bin eher froh ein CPU günstig bekommen zu haben die GTA VI 1.0.7.0 mit 80% Sichtweite flüssig darstellt



XE85 schrieb:


> HT ist ein Feature das intel CPUs nunmal haben, und  wie gesagt wurde ist C != T. Ein vergleich 4 Kerner vs 6 Kerner in  sachen IPC, und nur das ist bei Vorserienmodellen sinnvoll, ist völliger  Humbug.
> 
> Später, in Tests wo es darum geht wie viel FPS(oder was auch immer) man  für den € bekommt sieht das anders aus - sollte da ein SB 4Kerner  preislich gleich liegen wie ein AMD 6 Kerner wäre ein vergleich  natürlich angebracht.
> 
> mfg


das müssten dann aber auch Benches sein wo die Spiele 8Threads unterstützen


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Grafikkarten werden doch auch in Preisklassen unterteilt, warum macht man das nicht auch bei CPUs?





Pyroplan schrieb:


> Wenn du alles gelesen hättest, dann hättest du auch noch gelesen, dass ich mich auch auf die Preisklasse bezogen habe, warum man diese vergleichen sollte.



bei Vorserinemodellen ist ein vergleich über den Preis nicht möglich, wie willst du denn ein Vorserienmodell das so nie auf den Markt kommen wird Preislich einordnen? DA es in späteren Tests mit Serienmodellen anders aussieht hab ich ja erwähnt.



belle schrieb:


> Ein X6 unter 64Bit hat nur 0,6 Punkte weniger als ein SandyBridge unter 32Bit? Ist doch prima!



32bit ist bei Cinebench deutlich langsamer als 64bit - das ergebnis ist also alles andere als Prima, wenn man noch bedenkt das SB Serienmodelle noch höher getaktet sein werden und einen Turbo haben



zeffer schrieb:


> das müssten dann aber auch Benches sein wo die Spiele 8Threads unterstützen



die wird es bis zum SB start kaum geben 

mfg


----------



## belle (19. September 2010)

@xeonsys
Warum nur beeindruckt mich Ray Tracing nie? Vielleicht, weil für das Gezeigte zuviel Leistung benötigt wird und wenn es mal auf normaler Hardware läuft (Quake Wars Ray Traced), kommt es nicht besser rüber als mit aktueller Polygongrafik.


----------



## Pyroplan (19. September 2010)

@XE85

ist zwar richtig dass dann turbo vorhanden ist, aber dafür dann kein SMT mehr, wie mehrfach berichtet wurde 
und da es ein vorserien modell ist, klingen die 4,9ghz bei lukü auch nicht sooo dolle, zumal es bestimmt arg selektiert sein KÖNNTE

@pcgh_marc

IPC = Instructions per cycle = nichts mit spannung bzw. stromverbrauch
und wie man ja schon oft genug gesehen hat. Wo du da was von Spannung etc herholst ist mir unklar. Denn man kann auch die IPC steigern ohne TAKT und Spannung zu erhöhen.

ansonsten gibs viele schöne begriffserklärungen zu IPC, wenn man mal kurz google in anspruch nimmt...

Es könnte sogar ebenso vorkommen, dass eine neue Architektur gerade mal 2GHz schafft und schneller ist als nen i7 mit 3GHz - also rein theoretisch.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> @XE85
> 
> ist zwar richtig dass dann turbo vorhanden ist, aber dafür dann kein SMT mehr, wie mehrfach berichtet wurde
> und da es ein vorserien modell ist, klingen die 4,9ghz bei lukü auch nicht sooo dolle, zumal es bestimmt arg selektiert sein KÖNNTE
> ...


(Stark) selektiertes Vorserien Modell mit Moderaten Spannungen (!) = Standard Serien Modell mit (keinen) Spannungserhöhungen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2010)

*@ Pyroplan*

Pro-Takt-Leistung. 

ICP wird eben gerne als Synonym genutzt, wenngleich damit eigentlich etwas anderes gemeint ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

Intel geht damit aufjeden Fall in die richtige Richtung, niedrigerer Stromverbrauch, bei höherem Takt und besserer IPC. Nur Schade das AMD (nach jetzigem Infostand) das nicht so gebacken kriegt, und wenn dann so spät das Intel in ruhe die Preise oben lassen kann


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> und da es ein vorserien modell ist, klingen die 4,9ghz bei lukü auch nicht sooo dolle, zumal es bestimmt arg selektiert sein KÖNNTE



das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, das es sich beim 4,9GHz Modell um ein vorserienmodell gehandelt hat steht nirgends

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

@XE85 Es wäre aber besser, wenn es ein Vorserienmodell wäre, da die sich bekanntlich schlechter OCn lasse. Siehe Aktueller i7 980X <--> i7 980X A0 Stepping.
Und selbst wenn es dann selektiert gewesen sein sollte, dann sind das immer noch TOP Ergebnisse für einen Boxed


----------



## Pyroplan (19. September 2010)

naja je nachdem wie man das deutet was AMD meinte mit "50% mehr Leistung bei 33% mehr kernen" haben die sehr wohl ne chance:

Diese Aussage bezog sich glaube ich auf den 12kerner. 33% mehr kerne -> es wurde ein 16kerner BD genommen (8 Module). und das wiederrum bedeutet dass ein 8Kerner so schnell sein müsste wie der jetzige 12kerner (50% von 8 = , 4+8 =12)

Und das bedeutet dass wir in den Desktop PCs die Leistung von nem jetzigen 12kerner bekommen, da AMD 8kerner launchen wollte. und das finde ich sehr beeindruckend. auch wenn die TDP mit 125W leicht höher bei AMD ausfällt, aber was durch die neuen Stromsparmaßnahmen vllt doch arg gesenkt werden kann, wenn ganze bereiche ausgeschaltet werden können.


wenn ich mich irre bitte melden^^
achja: sind natürlich nur vermutungen mit angaben von BDs Serverablegern

also ich glaube es kann spannend werden, wenn das stimmt was AMD gesagt hat


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

So ähnlich ^^, wenn ich mal XE85 zitieren darf:
Bulldocer bei weitem nicht so schnell wie erwartet? - bei CB sind Gerüchte aufgetaucht ein 8 Modul (16 "Kern") BD sei gerade mal 50% schneller als ein aktueller 12Kern Opteron - alleine 33% kommen dabei schon durch die höhere Kernzahl zustande

Und d.h 33% mehr Kerne vom 12 sind 16 dabei steigt die Leistung zwar um 50% aber du musst beachten da damit noch nicht einmal die Leistung eines Nehalem Vierkerners weit übertrumpft wird bei 2. Facher Kernzahl


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

Pyroplan schrieb:


> naja je nachdem wie man das deutet was AMD meinte mit "50% mehr Leistung bei 33% mehr kernen" haben die sehr wohl ne chance:
> 
> Diese Aussage bezog sich glaube ich auf den 12kerner. 33% mehr kerne -> es wurde ein 16kerner BD genommen (8 Module). und das wiederrum bedeutet dass ein 8Kerner so schnell sein müsste wie der jetzige 12kerner (50% von 8 = , 4+8 =12)
> 
> Und das bedeutet dass wir in den Desktop PCs die Leistung von nem jetzigen 12kerner bekommen, da AMD 8kerner launchen wollte. und das finde ich sehr beeindruckend. auch wenn die TDP mit 125W leicht höher bei AMD ausfällt, aber was durch die neuen Stromsparmaßnahmen vllt doch arg gesenkt werden kann, wenn ganze bereiche ausgeschaltet werden können.



Auch wenn OT antowrte ich kurz drauf: das stimmt so, aber zum einen handelt es sich aussagen der Marketingabteilung, da werden in der Regel Benchmarks genommen die sehr sehr gut skalieren, zum anderen werden diese SB Modelle um die es hier geht nicht der Gegner des BD sein sondern SB 6 und 8 Kernmodelle die Mitte 2011 auf den Markt kommen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

Eigentlich würde ich vermuten das die 6/8 Kerner SB früher raus kommen, da ja jetzt Ivy Bridge für Q2 2011 angestzt ist


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

Ich denke aber nicht das man Ivy Bridge Modelle auch tatsächlich im Q2 am Markt sehen wird - da geht es wohl eher um Produktionen um den 22nm Prozess zu optimieren - auf den Markt kommen sollen ivy Bridge Modelle planmäßig Ende 2011/Anfang 2012

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

Kannst du mir die Quelle für deine Infa mal bitte nennen/ oder schicken?
mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

Intel: 22-nm-CPUs im zweiten Halbjahr 2011 - 13.09.2010 - ComputerBase

im 2. HJ 2011 soll die auslieferung starten, was einen Marktstart ende 2011/ anfang 2012 realistisch macht

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (19. September 2010)

Soll immer nur soll 
Mehr kann man doch überhaupt nicht sagen.


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Soll immer nur soll



dabei handelt es sich um offizielle Aussagen von intel auf den IDF ... die werdens ja wohl wissen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Soll immer nur soll
> Mehr kann man doch überhaupt nicht sagen.


Unützer Beitrag.
Aber bevor jetzt jemand sagt meiner wäre unnütze, sage ich schnell noch:


----------



## Folterknecht (20. September 2010)

Dieses Fanboygesappel ist ja echt nervtötend.

Fakt ist, ein Phenom II X4 ist von der Protaktleistung so gut/schlecht wie ein Q9550/9650. Ein Lynfield packt da nochmals drauf (20 - 30%). Sandybridge wiederum scheint wohl 15 - 20% schneller zu sein als ein Lynfield.

Daraus ergeben sich für mich u.a. 2 Schlußfolgerungen: AMD MUSS mit BD einen großen Sprung machen (zumal man bei Intel ja schon 22nm CPUs Ende 2011 erwartet), um auch nur halbwegs wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Und selbst dann wird es vermutlich nur wieder über den Preis funktionieren, was auch alles andere als ideal ist.


----------



## Krautmaster (20. September 2010)

so seh ich das auch. Aber bisher siehts knallhart so aus, als ob Bulldozer sehr auf den Server Markt fixiert ist. Heißt viele Threads, viele Kerne, geringere IPC / Kern.

Bringt uns aber wenig da wir als Heimanwender mit weniger Kernen und hoher IPC mehr dazu gewinnen als zb mit 16 Kernen... das nutzt keiner. Ein Kern mit der Leistung von 16 hätten viel mehr was davon. Übertrieben gesagt... lasst es wegen mir 4vs 8 Kerne sein.

Der AMD IPC Diskussionsthread - ForumBase

ein schöner IPC Thread mit Anwendungen.

Man sieht dass Intel zur Zeit ca 15-30% Vorsprung hat bei selbem Takt.  Pakt SB noch einen drauf wirds wirklich eng.

Gleichzeitig sieht die pre Analyse der Bulldozer Architektur nicht so aus, als gäbe es IPC Gewinne:

AMD Bulldozer: Rechenkerne in Modul-Bauweise | 3DCenter.org

Außerdem sagt AMD selbst, dass ein Bulldozer Modul ca 80% eines heutigen DualCore erreichen kann. Die Frage ist, wieviel % verglichen mit einem 1 Kern ist. 

Ich hoffe es gibt weitere große Optimierungen die die IPC deutlich nach vorne treiben, rein von den Daten her scheint man jedoch stark auf den Server Bereich zu fokusieren.


----------



## belle (20. September 2010)

Diese Seiten sind zwar sehr interessant, nur hat da niemand mit einem übertakteten IMC/L3-Cache (CPU-NB) gearbeitet. Das hilft einem Phenom II erst richtig auf die Sprünge.

EDIT:
Taktvorteil hin oder her Leute, was hilft einem die IPC, wenn der i5-750 im POV-Ray Bench von einem 90€ Athlon II X4 635 eingeholt wird?


----------



## Eiche (20. September 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Diese Seiten sind zwar sehr interessant, nur hat da niemand mit einem übertakteten IMC/L3-Cache (CPU-NB) gearbeitet. Das hilft einem Phenom II erst richtig auf die Sprünge.
> 
> EDIT:
> Taktvorteil hin oder her Leute, was hilft einem die IPC, wenn der i5-750 im POV-Ray Bench von einem 90€ Athlon II X4 635 eingeholt wird?


ja das stimmt allerdings NB takt von 2679Mhz mit einem Ramtakt von 714Mhz DDR3
ist schneller wie die einstellung 2400Mhz bei einem Ramtakt von 800Mhz


  Durchsatzmenge des Rams
NBtakt2400/800= read->9971| write-> 7827 | copy-> 12266 in MiB/s 

NBtakt2679/714=  read->10212| write-> 8980 | copy-> 14503 in MiB/s


----------



## belle (20. September 2010)

Ja, ich werde demnächst meinen AM2+ Phenom II 920 C2 verkaufen und es kommt ein letztes Update für meine Kiste, ein (AM3 natürlich) Phenom II 955 oder 965 BE C3. Mein alter Prozzi schwächelt nämlich gerade auf der CPU-NB beim oc'en. Auf Tomshardware hatte ich mal i-wo ein gutes Zitat zu den Denebs gefunden: "200 MHz mehr CPU-NB Takt bringen soviel Leistung wie 400 MHz CPU Takt".
Bei den i7/i5 ist der IMC schließlich auch höher getaktet als die Standard 2000 MHz bei AMD. Das wird bei den IPC-Berechnungen auch nicht mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2010)

zu IPC Diskussion sei gesagt das sich diese zwar sehr gut dafür eignet Vorserienmodelle zu vergleichen, für Tests von Serienmodellen, wenn es also darum geht wie viel Leistung man für sein Geld bekommt, ist die IPC  irrelevant. Den Fakt ist das der tatsächliche Vorsprung von intel gegenüber AMD in der Praxis im Mittel höher ist als der IPC Vorsprung, schlicht aufgrund des Turbos und SMT, und nur das zählt in der Praxis. Sich also jetzt zu streiten ob intel im Mittel 20% mehr IPC oder doch nur 10-15% ist völliger Humbug da es für die Praxis wie gesagt nicht relevant ist.

mfg


----------



## belle (20. September 2010)

Und die armen Phenom II X4 und X6 verhungern in manchen Anwendungen, weil es an Takt auf dem IMC fehlt. Wo bitte sind da die Hilfsorganisationen?


----------



## Eiche (21. September 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Und die armen Phenom II X4 und X6 verhungern in manchen Anwendungen, weil es an Takt auf dem IMC fehlt. Wo bitte sind da die Hilfsorganisationen?


HWBOT.org


----------

